# Covid... just trying to hold it together



## dseag2 (Dec 19, 2021)

I can't believe we are experiencing early 2020 all over again.  I thought we would be out of this nightmare by now.  Almost 2 years later and Coronavirus infections and deaths are still in the news.  I just can't.


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2021)

We're not experiencing early 2020 again yet in the USA. Don't let fear overtake you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I can't believe we are experiencing early 2020 all over again.  I thought we would be out of this nightmare by now.  Almost 2 years later and Coronavirus infections and deaths are still in the news.  I just can't.


I'm surprised this lasted so long, but with the variants it's not unusual.  This is not like early 2020.  We have vaccines available and many Americans are vaccinated and boosted.

The government is arranging for home tests to be mailed to those who request them and to make them more accessable overall.  Aid from military doctors may assist in hospitals that are struggling soon.

Equipment for hospitals and needs for medical workers are going to be provided, much better than what we had when Covid first started.  We'd be in much better shape if more people got vaccinated, perhaps they will act more responsibly in the new year, we can only hope, can't force them.

It's messed up with this pandemic, but it's not a nightmare for those of us who are vaccinated.  We lost many to Covid, may they rest peacefully.  We are in much better shape than some other countries.  Instead of Covid, this could be a more horrific disease, that would be a nightmare.

I try and stay positive and roll with the punches.  I got my shots, wear a mask indoors around people and try to keep distance.  I still have a small bottle of hand sanitizer in my vehicles and larger bottles in the house to refill them.  We can get through this with some unity and common sense.  Keep the faith!


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I thought we would be out of this nightmare by now


You'd think so!  In the beginning I expected it to be over by August 2020, I was so naively optimistic!  
Last summer since I'd been vaccinated and cases were down, I'd looked into finally getting to go on a trip to Kenya and Tanzania, but the tour agency (which is based in South Africa) was rather discouraging about the situation there, so I didn't go.
Now I'm getting other people's holiday card/letters describing their summer travels (tho not to Africa) and I am so envious, I realize I should have at least gone somewhere.
But, I am feeling a huge reluctance to make an effort to actually go anywhere, which I hope will go away once I get to retire in a few months and covid becomes endemic (assuming I don't get too sick from a breakthrough infection of omicron, they seem to be saying we will all get exposed, and also apparently it is more likely to be bronchitis instead of pneumonia, which is good but I still am not looking forward to a bad case of bronchitis, I sure hope I get a light case when I finally do).
I'm wondering if it would be good for me to "travel" around my house, like spend a night on the couch, or two days sleeping in one of the other bedrooms and using the guest bathroom.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I can't believe we are experiencing early 2020 all over again.  I thought we would be out of this nightmare by now.  Almost 2 years later and Coronavirus infections and deaths are still in the news.  I just can't.



((((dseag2))))   So far, we still don't know what's hype and what's truth about the Omnicron variant.  What we do know is that media and politicians tend to favor drama and scare tactics.  Take precautions, and turn off the news for a week or so until we know for sure!


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Dec 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I can't believe we are experiencing early 2020 all over again.  I thought we would be out of this nightmare by now.  Almost 2 years later and Coronavirus infections and deaths are still in the news.  I just can't.


I think it is now very different, at least for my household. Both fully vaccinated, curbside, drive-thru, deliveries, etc.  We've gone from limited supplies of certain necessities to a pretty good stockpile of nearly everything, except for perishables.  I do wonder what "mild" really means. Is that mere sniffles or blankets piled high... eating chicken soup. 

Not too worried about our own health, but a labor shortage coupled with workers staying home... reduces productivity, increases potential for certain shortages and thereby further driving up prices.

Granted the limited contact with society should be considered, but we consider society as becoming rather inconsiderate.  Not sure the latter will reverse itself anytime soon.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 21, 2021)

Many things are going back to the lockdown. Limit to number of people in the malls and stores and some restaurants closing down again. I have gone back to ordering and picking up my groceries. We do not eat out anymore and just order delivery. I now have some rapid tests in case we get sick. Sigh...I do worry about both of my sons as they work in the grocery stores.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 21, 2021)

I knew this virus would mutate from day one and wouldn't be going away anytime soon. Then with people refusing to wear masks, gathering in huge crowds all mushed together...well what do we expect.  A friend of mine who lives in Florida told me she feels like the odd one because nobody is wearing masks when she goes into stores and restaurants. I told her to keep being the odd one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2021)

Cheer up the glass is half full!

Since early 2020 we have developed readily available vaccines and boosters that greatly reduce the ravages of covid.

Try to tune out the noise and live your best life taking the basic precautions that are easily available to each of us.

We'll get through this.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 21, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I knew this virus would mutate from day one and wouldn't be going away anytime soon. Then with people refusing to wear masks, gathering in huge crowds all mushed together...well what do we expect.  A friend of mine who lives in Florida told me she feels like the odd one because nobody is wearing masks when she goes into stores and restaurants. I told her to keep being the odd one.


The fear peddling conspiracy / anti _this & that_ crowd are causing elevated hysteria(their goal), and are prolonging the pandemic and causing death rates to climb needlessly(voluntary manslaughter).  Critical patients are being denied hospital care due to increased Covid cases.
Who knew that the 21 Century would bring chaos and division, dragging society into the Dark Ages rather than toward enlightenment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)

Except for concerns about getting infected with the virus and getting our vaccines, the pandemic hasn't changed our lives much personally.  We rarely went to restaurants even before the pandemic.  We do buy good foods and make them at home instead, much more enjoyable, relaxing and for the most part, better tasting.

We never traveled much, a few trips to Hawaii, camping in Canada and Alaska in our younger days, but that's it.  Now our vacations are camping trips within the US which are outdoors in more remote places with few people near us, so the virus is of no concern.

I was never a big shopper and hated going to the mall, so I don't miss that.  When I go to I store I try to get what I need and get out as quickly as possible.  We haven't gone to any concerts in recent years, so that's not something we gave up and miss now.  We do have a few friends over sometimes, but they are all fully vaccinated, so no issue there.

We weren't in a panic for household supplies when the pandemic began, I always bought extra and stored it in the basement, water, TP, dry and canned goods, etc.  We also have a freezer down there, so we have meats, frozen meals, breads, etc.

We have been ordering delivery and take out much more since Covid, but it's been more fun than a burden.  I shop in the supermarket for our groceries, wear a mask, not a problem.  I always wiped down the cart with wipes even before Covid.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Sigh...I do worry about both of my sons as they work in the grocery stores.


I don't blame you for being worried, I hope they stay healthy and safe.  I sometimes thank the cashiers and folks in the store for coming to work every day and keeping things going.  I have tipped those who deliver food from restaurants to my house, like pizza, Chinese or Mexican food much more than I did before the pandemic.  All these workers are putting themselves out there and risking their own health to keep businesses alive.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 21, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> We have been ordering delivery and take out much more since Covid, but it's been more fun than a burden.  I shop in the supermarket for our groceries, wear a mask, not a problem.  I always wiped down the cart with wipes even before Covid.


I would love to order take out and get it delivered, but in this rural area everything is so spread out, we're about 3 miles beyond the distance that one could get deliveries, than those living closer to town.
Even-though I've had Covid, been vaccinated and gotten the booster I've recently started wearing the mask again in public, since my recent CT scan indicated Emphysema.   That plus now just 3 days ago we lost yet another friend/former co-worker to Covid, the second death actually in the last couple months.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I would love to order take out and get it delivered, but in this rural area everything is so spread out, we're about 3 miles beyond the distance that one could get deliveries, than those living closer to town.
> Even-though I've had Covid, been vaccinated and gotten the booster I've recently started wearing the mask again in public, since my recent CT scan indicated Emphysema.   That plus now just 3 days ago we lost yet another friend/former co-worker to Covid, the second death actually in the last couple months.


I'm sorry for your losses Nathan, may they rest in peace and sympathy to the families.  We're in a suburban area, so almost anything we might want is quickly delivered.  Sad to know it's not that easy for you.   Emphysema is nothing to play around with, I can understand your concern. Thinking of you, hope you can stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Nathan said:


> The fear peddling conspiracy / anti _this & that_ crowd are causing elevated hysteria(their goal), and are prolonging the pandemic and causing death rates to climb needlessly(voluntary manslaughter).  Critical patients are being denied hospital care due to increased Covid cases.
> Who knew that the 21 Century would bring chaos and division, dragging society into the Dark Ages rather than toward enlightenment.


Yep, the 21st century hasn't looked very good so far... We had the 9/11/2001 attack, two of the longest wars in U.S. history, The Great Recession, an insurrection, and the pandemic that will probably wind up having killed over a million Americans by the time it's done with its rampage. Also, the mountain of federal debt. It doesn't look good for America.


----------



## David777 (Dec 21, 2021)

In a conflicted world where economics and business demands we keep open airline travel and there are hundreds of independent nations, many too poor to do much, since spring 2021 I have not expected COVID-19 to disappear as hoped.  If international airline traffic stopped for say 6 months as well as nation borders, poor nations received adequate amounts of vaccines, and the anti-vax rhetoric ended, needle phobic were addressed, we homo sapiens might defeat it. As it is, airline traffic is the key reason it keeps spreading though news media will be one of the last to point a finger in that direction. 

Given the state of our global human world, as the virus continues to gradually mutate, one can expect strains becoming more contagious and possibly even a lot more deadly.  Thus time for those wise to start preparing to hunker down before chaos ensues.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 21, 2021)

David777 said:


> In a conflicted world where economics and business demands we keep open airline travel and there are hundreds of independent nations, many too poor to do much, since spring 2021 I have not expected COVID-19 to disappear as hoped.  If international airline traffic stopped for say 6 months as well as nation borders, poor nations received adequate amounts of vaccines, and the anti-vax rhetoric ended, needle phobic were addressed, we homo sapiens might defeat it. As it is, airline traffic is the key reason it keeps spreading though news media will be one of the last to point a finger in that direction.
> 
> Given the state of our global human world, as the virus continues to gradually mutate, one can expect strains becoming more contagious and possibly even a lot more deadly.  Thus time for those wise to start preparing to hunker down before chaos ensues.


Personally, I'm going to welcome chaos with open arms. Bring it on!


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you China


----------



## jerry old (Dec 21, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Nathan (Dec 21, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm sorry for your losses Nathan, may they rest in peace and sympathy to the families.  We're in a suburban area, so almost anything we might want is quickly delivered.  Sad to know it's not that easy for you.   Emphysema is nothing to play around with, I can understand your concern. Thinking of you, hope you can stay safe and healthy.


@SeaBreeze , Thank you.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I'm wondering if it would be good for me to "travel" around my house, like spend a night on the couch, or two days sleeping in one of the other bedrooms and using the guest bathroom.


What a great idea!  Anything that helps!
You might even _pack some items, of things to do, in each one!_

I would definitely try that creative idea, if my own situation made it possible.   I think I will try (_again!) _to come up with a new idea for myself,  with a spark of extra creativity like that one!
Perhaps I might go to virtual museum visits.... 

Hang in there, @dseag2  and other fellow friends of the forum.


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 21, 2021)

I think we are so much better off than when Covid first began.  We have effective vaccines, enough medical supplies and equipment for those on the front lines, and medical professionals in government positions given the authority to manage the crisis.  I'm trying to do my part by getting vaccinated, boosted and wearing a mask.  I don't mind staying at home.  Me and the dog enjoy each other's company.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 21, 2021)

David777 said:


> In a conflicted world where economics and business demands we keep open airline travel and there are hundreds of independent nations, many too poor to do much, since spring 2021 I have not expected COVID-19 to disappear as hoped.  If international airline traffic stopped for say 6 months as well as nation borders, poor nations received adequate amounts of vaccines, and the anti-vax rhetoric ended, needle phobic were addressed, we homo sapiens might defeat it. As it is, airline traffic is the key reason it keeps spreading though news media will be one of the last to point a finger in that direction.
> 
> Given the state of our global human world, as the virus continues to gradually mutate, one can expect strains becoming more contagious and possibly even a lot more deadly.  Thus time for those wise to start preparing to hunker down before chaos ensues.


I agree. I remember reading more than one science fiction story back in the 1960s--that long ago--that featured pandemics such as Covid going worldwide; I remember one of the authors (who was also a scientist) saying in an interview that it was just a matter of time for it to really happen, that what with the population we had at that time--and of course it's even higher now--and _air travel_ and a virus only even half as bad as the Spanish Flu? Look out!


----------



## carouselsilver (Dec 23, 2021)

Hubs tested positive last week and is finishing quarantine. I woke today with a low grade fever and the headache from hell. I was able to get tested within an hour of calling my doctor, and they said if its positive I can get something called an infusion. Since we are both fully vaccinated I am not too worried. We had scheduled our third shots but had to cancel until we are better.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2021)

Take care, @carouselsilver  !  We are thinking of you!


----------



## carouselsilver (Dec 24, 2021)

Surprisingly, the test came back negative. Yea! I must be immune or something, having been around my husband all week with him sneezing like crazy. He did wear a mask the whole time, but still, it's surprising.


----------



## Flaneuse (Dec 24, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I can't believe we are experiencing early 2020 all over again.  I thought we would be out of this nightmare by now.  Almost 2 years later and Coronavirus infections and deaths are still in the news.  I just can't.


Well - I think we all know why it continues to spread.  If people would just get vaccinated....


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 24, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> You'd think so!  In the beginning I expected it to be over by August 2020, I was so naively optimistic!
> Last summer since I'd been vaccinated and cases were down, I'd looked into finally getting to go on a trip to Kenya and Tanzania, but the tour agency (which is based in South Africa) was rather discouraging about the situation there, so I didn't go.
> Now I'm getting other people's holiday card/letters describing their summer travels (tho not to Africa) and I am so envious, I realize I should have at least gone somewhere.
> But, I am feeling a huge reluctance to make an effort to actually go anywhere, which I hope will go away once I get to retire in a few months and covid becomes endemic (assuming I don't get too sick from a breakthrough infection of omicron, they seem to be saying we will all get exposed, and also apparently it is more likely to be bronchitis instead of pneumonia, which is good but I still am not looking forward to a bad case of bronchitis, I sure hope I get a light case when I finally do).
> I'm wondering if it would be good for me to "travel" around my house, like spend a night on the couch, or two days sleeping in one of the other bedrooms and using the guest bathroom.


It's a rather sad fact that some of us seniors may never get to see the end of this pandemic.  I talked to a lady a few days ago and she told me that this pandemic will go on for 7 years.  I asked her how she knew?  She told me that her minister told her that it's in the bible.  Go figure!


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 24, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> It's a rather sad fact that some of us seniors may never get to see the end of this pandemic.


Some of the news lately has been so great, I am feeling cautiously optimistic the pandemic will be over by April (maybe even sooner).  There are multiple new medicines that will be available soon, and most everyone will catch omicron and then have both vaccine and natural immunity.  My feeling right now is that I just need to stay safe for a couple more months until the medicines start being available, then I can go ahead and go out and catch omicron.  Maybe there will be an extra booster before I catch it, I'd feel just a teensy bit more confident of getting a light case then.
Also, if all the young people catch it in the next month, we'll have a good bit of herd immunity to protect us seniors.


----------



## carouselsilver (Dec 24, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Also, if all the young people catch it in the next month, we'll have a good bit of herd immunity to protect us seniors.


I see a lot of young people congregating in crowds, not wearing masks. So you may have a point there!


----------



## Devi (Dec 24, 2021)

Flaneuse said:


> Well - I think we all know why it continues to spread.  If people would just get vaccinated....


No, we don't all know that. If unvaccinated people are not sick with Covid, they can't be spreading it. Can't spread what you don't have.

Also, vaccinated people can get Covid and spread it. We've been _told_ that getting vaccinated will ensure that if you get Covid, you won't get as sick. However, I'm not sure they had time to test the vaccine enough to come to that conclusion. And there's also the VAERS database, which reports those instances of vaccine-adverse events _that have been reported to it_.

"VAERS is the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System put in place in 1990. It is a voluntary reporting system that has been estimated to account for only *1% (see the Lazarus Report)* of vaccine injuries. *OpenVAERS* is built from the HHS data available for download at *vaers.hhs.gov*."

[Added] As of today, the number of reported "vaccine adverse events" is 1,823,610. Note the above paragraph that states that the reports have "been estimated to account for only 1% ... of vaccine injuries."
https://openvaers.com/index.php


----------



## Flaneuse (Dec 24, 2021)

Devi said:


> No, we don't all know that. If unvaccinated people are not sick with Covid, they can't be spreading it. Can't spread what you don't have.
> 
> Also, vaccinated people can get Covid and spread it. We've been _told_ that getting vaccinated will ensure that if you get Covid, you won't get as sick. However, I'm not sure they had time to test the vaccine enough to come to that conclusion. And there's also the VAERS database, which reports those instances of vaccine-adverse events _that have been reported to it_.
> 
> ...


Well - I suppose we should just ignore the scientists and epidemiologists?  After all, we have Dr. Google, right?


----------



## Devi (Dec 24, 2021)

Flaneuse said:


> Well - I suppose we should just ignore the scientists and epidemiologists?  After all, we have Dr. Google, right?


Wow. What did my reply have to do with Google? My quotes were from the database page that I linked to.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 24, 2021)

Devi said:


> And there's also the VAERS database, which reports those instances of vaccine-adverse events _that have been reported to it_.



I looked at the site, it says this about its data (the boldface type is their own bolding of the info):

*Limitations*

VAERS is a passive reporting system, meaning that reports about adverse events are not automatically collected. Instead someone who had or is aware of an adverse event following vaccination must file a report.
VAERS reports are submitted by anyone and sometimes lack details or contain errors.
*VAERS data alone cannot determine if the vaccine caused the reported adverse event*.

This specific limitation has caused confusion about the publicly available data, specifically regarding the number of reported deaths. In the past there have been instances where people misinterpreted reports of death following vaccination as death caused by the vaccines; that is a mistake.

VAERS accepts all reports of adverse events following vaccination without judging whether the vaccine caused the adverse health event. Some reports to VAERS might represent true vaccine reactions, and others might be coincidental adverse health events not related to vaccination at all.

Generally, a causal relationship cannot be established using information from VAERS reports alone.


----------



## Devi (Dec 24, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I looked at the site, it says this about its data (the boldface type is their own bolding of the info):
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


True enough. But that doesn't mean there are absolutely no causal relationships. But, to each his own.


----------

